# Castaway Grass Rake



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a fellow wanting a rod built like his old Castaway East Texas Grass rake GS66. He is describing it as very stout, which makes sense, but he says it has a fast tip. I can't find specs on this specific rod, but the closest I find seem to be moderate or slow blanks that are extra heavy. Can some of you who have been in the business a long time help steer me to a blank that might make him happy?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Their current GO2 grass rake model is slow action. Maybe they had probs w/ tip breakage if they were fast in the old model? All I can think of is keep an eye on craigslist and ebay and maybe pick up an old GS66 to rebuild.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

If this is a 6'6" rod I might have what you are looking for. Shoot me a pm if interested

Sorry I just checked they are moderate. Both my 6.6 and 7


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

All the old grass takes were slow action


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

It was a musky blank. It wasn't fast action.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I remember them as being xtra heavy action, med fast to fast action, at least a 7.0 to 7.5 tip size.


----------

